# Happy Birthday to Liz



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :cake: :gift: :dance: :bday: :balloons: :stars: :wahoo:

Happy Birthday Liz....hope you have a great day~!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Happy Bday Liz!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :birthday: :balloons: :stars: :gift: :cake: :birthday:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Liz!!!!! I hope you have a wonderful peaceful day!!!!!  arty:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :gift: :cake: arty: :birthday: :bday: :balloons: :stars: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh liz I hope you are having a great one!!!! 

:cake: :gift: :birthday: :stars: :birthday: :stars: :birthday: :wahoo:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

:birthday: :gift: :gift: :birthday: arty: :cake: Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday to you, may all the days of the year, may you find Jesus near, Happy birthday to you happy birthday to you. may this be the best one youve ever had. Happy birthday Liz.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all so much!!! :hug: 

I had to work today but the day went very well...I got home to my sister, mom , niece and hubby waiting grinning like possums! They had all worked together and cleared my flower beds and planted ALOT of annuals as well as had a Birthday Cake waiting for me. My niece helped me feed and water and afterwards we had a very nice visit with the babies climbing all over... I could not have asked for a better day!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

happy birthday!! sounds like you had a wonderful day.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:wahoo: :wahoo: :birthday: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Just wanted to add Liz this is a special day for me to 14 yrs ago I gave birth to my boy. He turned 14 today he is growing up on me boohoo. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you all so much!!! :hug:


 Your very welcome Liz....glad you had a great day.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday my virtual Friend!! Hope you had a WONDERFUL day.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmmm....I don't know how I missed this! Happy to hear you had a nice B-day! 

:stars: :birthday: :gift: :stars:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:balloons: :bday: Happy Belated Birthday :gift: arty:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! Now, I hope the rest of the year goes as good as my birthday was!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:birthday: did you get any new goats? Or goat stuff? :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Liz, I am sorry I missed this. (Crazy weekend).

It sounds like you had a great Birthday. So glad. :birthday: arty: :balloons: :bday: :stars:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

:cake: :gift: Happy Belated Birthday Liz :stars: :balloons: :bday: :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...thank you!
Nope, no goats or goatie stuff but plenty posies that the goats would want!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

happy belated


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry Liz I am late. Glad you had a good Birthday...Happy late Birthday!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry I'm late.... :doh: 

Glad to hear you had a great birthday!!!! :leap: 

:birthday: :birthday: :wahoo: :birthday: :wahoo:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm glad you had a good birthday!


----------

